# 2010 VW cc sport. Can not install ipod adapter according to Dealer



## mrspydr (Jun 28, 2010)

Took my CC to the dealer 3 weeks for a tranmission issue and after a diagnose they said they had to keep it. While they had it i told them to go ahead and install the ipod add on so i can control my ipod through the touch screen. They had my car for about 3 weeks and the day i was to pick it up the service manager called and said that they could not install the adapter because it was not compatible with the radio i have. He said it was an RNS 510 and that there was no way to attach it. I'm a little confused when i bought the car it was a saturday and they did not have anyone available to install and that is the only reason i left with out it and now they are telling me it could not be done. Is this correct?


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*ipod adapter*

I have sold 2010 CC's without the "MDI" option and my customers wanted it, who doesn't. It is expensive but it can absolutely be done. The difference is that you will not have the nice little enclosure within the glovebox, it will just be a cable lying there for you. I have had this done for so many of my customers and have never heard that it started acting up on them. Volkswagen absolutely supports this install at a dealer. Factory installed is $199, dealer installed *cost* is about $500 but don't be surprised if they charge you more as they will obviously want to turn a profit. Then again labor rates are pretty expensive in Northern Va. :thumbup:


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Read the rest of your post, this is something that needs to be scheduled in advance since it does take a decent amount of time for the technician to do it and they may not have the parts in stock. But again the MDI option can be installed at the dealer.


----------

